# Pokemon 3D project



## birdbonkers84

To improve my ability with 3D character modelling I've set myself a project that will challenge me and will probably take the best part of a year to complete!  I am going to model and texture all 150 original pokemon using reference images from google.  This will be done in Cinema 4D and for anyone that has an interest in 3d or pokemon you can follow this thread as I'll update it regularly.  I've currently modelled 15/150 so I have a little head start and have plenty to show you to get your interest.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## birdbonkers84

follow @mark.coull3dart if you're interested in 3d!


----------



## birdbonkers84

currently 30/150


----------

